# *New* Nitecore MT06 2xAAA Light



## Labrador72 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nitecore seem to have just released the MT06 - a 2xAAA pen-shaped flashlight. 
http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=148#.VIVx9jGsWzw/


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 8, 2014)

The XQ-E emitter is the most interesting part of this. Looks like a XP-E2 die on a 1.6mm^2 package.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 8, 2014)

nice!

But I don't want to see it like this :eeksign:


----------



## kj2 (Dec 8, 2014)

kj75 said:


> nice!
> 
> But I don't want to see it like this :eeksign:



+1 on that


----------



## ven (Dec 8, 2014)

Like!!!


----------



## LuxN (Dec 9, 2014)

Might be getting me another new Nitecore light. Nitecore usually does a good job with their knurling, wish they would have use it on this. Any mention of price yet?


----------



## leon2245 (Dec 9, 2014)

More manufacturers are starting to get what some of us really need vs. what can be done in the penlight format given current efficiency.

Even though 1/3 less intensity than my current 2aaa, it's 2x more overall lumens. Well nitecore lumens. And in a smaller package. Between this & the single speed medical jillite, I'm tempted to upgrade.






Don't lie, this completely does it for you freaks. The fluting at the base of the head already has you half fat.


----------



## ven (Dec 9, 2014)

:naughty:

:laughing:


----------



## holygeez03 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hopefully there is a nice neutral tint offering... or even better, high CRI... 

The picture of the guy working on the equipment makes it look kinda neutral.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 12, 2014)

kj75 said:


> nice!But I don't want to see it like this :eeksign:


what's wrong showing a physician/doctor and a mechanic using flashlight? I know a lot of dentists and doctors who use these 2*AAA sized lights daily in their clinics as they are small and the output is more than sufficient for their work. I work with networks and datacenters and even I use 2*AA/AAA sized lights at work place as they do are more than sufficient for the job at hand.


----------



## T45 (Dec 12, 2014)

I will probably get one. My 2AAA assortment of pen lights now includes 2 Preon 2s at present, gave one to my friend and lost one, for a total of 4. I have a Streamlight Pro Stylus 2AAA, an energizer(nearly junk) and I did have a TerraLux Brightstar 90 till leaking alkalines ruined it; however Rayovac did send me a certificate for the cost of the light. One 2xAAA I really wanted to try was the now discontinued Fenix LD05. A bit more pricey than most 2xAAA but had some interesting features. I keep hoping to see a control ring 2xAAA someday.


----------



## funkflex (Dec 12, 2014)

This looks very promising. Agree with the need for more knurling though. As a mechanic looking THE pen light, this would make #8 in my collection of pen lights. :sigh:


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 12, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> what's wrong showing a physician/doctor and a mechanic using flashlight? I know a lot of dentists and doctors who use these 2*AAA sized lights daily in their clinics as they are small and the output is more than sufficient for their work. I work with networks and datacenters and even I use 2*AA/AAA sized lights at work place as they do are more than sufficient for the job at hand.


I think he meant that he did not want his first glimpse of an MT06 to be with him on the table with the doctor/nurse hovering over. I don't think I would either, but I would be glad to see that that person had a good quality light to use while treating me!


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 12, 2014)

Has anyone heard an availability date and/or a price yet?


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 13, 2014)

Amazon is selling for immediate shipping for $32.


----------



## funkflex (Dec 13, 2014)

Timothybil said:


> Amazon is selling for immediate shipping for $32.



I only see it for 49.99. Which seller had it for that price?


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 13, 2014)

funkflex said:


> I only see it for 49.99. Which seller had it for that price?


Apparently the seller I had selected is no longer available. Wonder what happened?


----------



## parnass (Dec 13, 2014)

It has a reverse clicky according to the description. I prefer forward clicky switches, especially in penlights.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 13, 2014)

parnass said:


> It has a reverse clicky according to the description. I prefer forward clicky switches, especially in penlights.


I don't know. The manual says that one way to switch between low and high modes is to press the rear switch half way and release. Can a rear clicky do that?


----------



## parnass (Dec 13, 2014)

Timothybil said:


> I don't know. The manual says that one way to switch between low and high modes is to press the rear switch half way and release. Can a rear clicky do that?



Yes. My Leatherman Serac (made by Fenix) lights have reverse clicky tail switches and a partial press causes a mode change.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, Amazon is back to selling one for $32.99, and the vendor is neither of the other two that had been there. I just ordered one, so we will see what happens.

Nitecore has the late 2014 version of their 2015 catalog out, and it did not have the MT06 in it. We'll have to wait and see what that means.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Timothybil (Dec 23, 2014)

It's Christmas already!

Got my MT06 today, and it is everything I expected. Very light, yet feels sturdy, very clean design. Nice, very strong clip that would take some effort to bend too far. Different in that the bezel unscrews to insert the AAA cells. It is a reverse clicky, and as far as I can tell there is no momentary mode. The hot spot is nicely defined in both modes, with no artifacts that my poor eyes can see. The same with the spill. I will do some wall washing to night so I can see the differences better. 

All in all, I like it and I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## Big Al W (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh boy that's another for the shopping cart!  


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 24, 2014)

got an email from banggood on Xmas promotions, it had the mt06 on it for USD22.90...before i could form any coherent thoughts PayPal payment had already been made...


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 24, 2014)

Just a couple of more details. There is no memory, it always starts in Low. The tint is a cool white, with just a tiny hint of blue. It makes my light beige wall look white, if that helps to visualize. I can't get mine to tail stand, but that might be the table since it sitting on carpet. But even if it did, I think it would be very unstable. But a shot glass makes a good holder to do ceiling bounce.


----------



## xzel87 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Short Review of my MT06 with PICS!*

I just received mine , 1st impression was that this thing is light!, I even thought I got trolled and received an empty package.

Anyway, build quality is superb, threads came well lubed and they included 2 spare o-rings. I noticed that the spare o-rings seems a bit smaller than the diameter of the bezel but I suppose it's supposed to fit tightly?, will reconfirm this after I clean the threads and re-lube with Super-Lube.

Anyway, like timothy mentioned, tint is cool white with a very very tiny small hint of blue, in fact, if I wasn't comparing it with my other light I wouldn't have noticed it at all.

Mine can tail stand, but, since it's tail standing on the metal (stainless?) switch it is VERY unstable and I wouldn't recommend it at all as a slight draft will be able to knock it over.

In regards to the pocket clip, since it is securely attached with the (glued in?) tail cap chances of loosing the clip is non-existent. The clip strength however is a little loose compared to my Lumintop Tool AAA. However, for the intended purpose of shirt pocket, front vest pocket or lab coat pocket carry it is sufficiently strong. Wouldn't recommend at all for pants front pocket carry since there is a chance of it being pushed out of the pocket while sitting down. Besides, there are shorter lights better suited for that purpose.

This light has PWM in Low mode oo:, as can be seen in the photo taken with my smartphone with scan lines showing, it is however, not visible to MY eyes though. High mode has no PWM as far as I can tell. Will be testing the actual runtime on high until the light completely dies out with freshly charged eneloop 750mah. Also, there is no instance of battery shaking on my unit with eneloops. I've tried regular alkaline AAA's and they rattle in the battery tube, same thing with Sony Cycle Energy nimh AAAs. I found that by wrapping them in a single layer of masking tape it will completely eliminate the rattle.

Non eneloop AAAs wrapped in masking tape - https://www.dropbox.com/s/sv6yrmq0q8ngyhn/IMAG2813.jpg?dl=0

The light gets quite toasty in extended periods running on High mode, I don't know whether there are any step-down or thermal protection in this light but I have my office AC running quite cold (16 Degree Celcius) and the heat from this thing at ~11 minutes on high is warming up my hand real nice.

Here are some photos of it in comparison with a Lumintop Tool AAA XP-G2 version (mine's running with an Efest 10440).


Size comparison:-
Height - https://www.dropbox.com/s/tddxc1inn6vgapa/IMAG2800.jpg?dl=0
Bezel - https://www.dropbox.com/s/h05dagskzq2yvgt/IMAG2801.jpg?dl=0
With eneloops - https://www.dropbox.com/s/whflx31g27jarap/IMAG2802.jpg?dl=0


Beamshot (amateur style):-
Left side MT06 High mode, right side Tool Medium mode
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6li2nlgezbyjral/IMAG2806.jpg?dl=0
Left side Tool High mode, right side MT06 High mode (after running for ~15 minutes), I see scan lines??, is the light stepping down?, or it has PWM at High to begin with?, need clarification on that.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2f97eagf26taecv/IMAG2809.jpg?dl=0


How it looks in the front shirt pocket, compared with a Parker pen:-
Left side MT06, right side Parker pen (can't remember what model) - https://www.dropbox.com/s/e4rscqqzfqj0k7w/IMAG2808.jpg?dl=0


Runtime on HIGH conclusion:-

35 minutes - visible reduction in brightness.
45 minutes - I'd say about 20-30 lumens?
50 minutes - 10 lumens?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1eh51c5l9ew9ygr/IMAG2810.jpg?dl=0
55 minutes - same brightness like my Thrunite T10S on moonlight mode.
65 minutes - Led die still lit up but no usable light output.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1plmqktzo7gelg6/IMAG2812.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Short Review of my MT06 with PICS!*

You are right, there is PWM going on. I can see the difference in the 'wagon wheel spokes' on my desk fan between low and high. I can't see any difference on my other fan, but I can on this one. Still, the PWM on low mode seems to be a high frequency, so I don't think it will be a bother to most people.


----------



## xzel87 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Short Review of my MT06 with PICS!*

Yupe, it's high frequency enough not to bother most people I guess.

Another thing I found out, turns out the tailcap retaining ring can be unscrewed to disassemble the rubber boot and stainless steel rubber boot cap.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/joq3behmguvfoxe/IMAG2814.jpg?dl=0

AND GUESS WHATTT!!!!

The MT06 head can be legoed onto the Tool AAA and it turns on!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:, although the Tool head won't turn on on the MT06 body though.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qeeo6rw13or5njx/IMAG2815.jpg?dl=0


----------



## xzel87 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Short Review of my MT06 with PICS!*

Sorry double post, but just wanted to inform.

on sale at Banggood for USD22.99, SKU 190993


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Short Review of my MT06 with PICS!*

Where do you find the $22.99? All I see is the $31.99 and a 10% coupon, which doesn't equal $22.99


----------



## xzel87 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Short Review of my MT06 with PICS!*

I think you need to be subscribed to the promo emails..I manually searched for it in banggood and I got the usd31.99 price. I click on the promo through email and the process changes the price to 22.99?


----------



## Chay (Jan 10, 2015)

Gonna get this to replace my old Maglite Mini AA as part of my toolkit when working with computers


----------



## xzel87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Chay said:


> Gonna get this to replace my old Maglite Mini AA as part of my toolkit when working with computers



Do bear in mind though the lowest mode might not be too comfortable for really close up work as it might be a tad too bright. However, this is mostly a personal preference though. Regardless of your preference, the Mt06 is still a great, nice looking Penlight :thumbsup:

Edot: anyone wants the email with the discounted price link you can pm me with your email and I'll forward it to you, I tested it a few hours ago and it still works with price at 22.99, registered shipping is another 1.30 though.


----------



## Chay (Jan 10, 2015)

xzel87 said:


> Do bear in mind though the lowest mode might not be too comfortable for really close up work as it might be a tad too bright. However, this is mostly a personal preference though. Regardless of your preference, the Mt06 is still a great, nice looking Penlight :thumbsup:
> 
> Edot: anyone wants the email with the discounted price link you can pm me with your email and I'll forward it to you, I tested it a few hours ago and it still works with price at 22.99, registered shipping is another 1.30 though.



I was thinking the same, however I stopped using my Maglite Mini in favor of my Fenix E12 when doing some computer work, I would use it at it's Medium setting (50 Lumens) which is slightly brighter than what I would like it to be, with the MT06's lowest setting at 32 Lumens, that should be the sweet-spot


----------



## xzel87 (Jan 10, 2015)

haha okay I see, then lumens wise it should be perfect then. However, I'm not sure how's the hotspot on the e12 is like, but it's a pretty small/dense hotspot for the MT06, might be too intense hotspot wise for closeup work (which is the case for me if it happens to shine on white or shine objects). just heads up on that though. again, regardless, it's a great little light.


----------



## Richwouldnt (Jan 12, 2015)

The MT06 arrived. The nose is the same diameter as the old Fenix LD05 but it is about an inch shorter overall and the center diameter is stepped down from the ends. Beam very similar shape to the LD05 too but the hot spot is much brighter on high, much greater Lux output. Hot spot also much smaller and brighter than the Olight O’Pen so the MT06 should be the champion throw pen light. Physically about 1/2” shorter than the O’Pen. Same weight as the Olight at 45-46 grams with Eneloop batteries installed. The Fenix is 67 Grams with the same batteries so considerably heavier as well as bulkier overall. The light head or nose piece screws off for changing batteries like the LD05. The Olight comes apart in the middle for battery changes.


No memory, it always comes on in low. Reverse clickey for turn-on but a partial depression and release when on switches modes. Full switch depression from on turns the light off.


For most uses I like the O’Pen with it’s 3 modes and large hot spot more. To me a nicer shape with it’s tapered body and multiple colors available. If you need a pen light with some throw available though the Nitecore is the way to go IMO.


No visible separate bezel on the MT06 so disassembly is going to have to be done from the back of the head which is female threaded for attachment to the light body. There is lockout or mode change available via head loosening and tightening.

Male body threading the head attaches to is .75mm pitch with a major diameter of 12.77mm. As I recall someone asked about this.


----------



## xzel87 (Feb 23, 2015)

Gave away my MT06 as a gift to an electronics engineer friend. He seems happy with it as he needed a light for his work. Wanted to keep it but it's not getting any real use from me as I find that the pen shape is rather awkward for pants pocket edc. And i also didn't like how the clip seems rather loose, so it doesn't stick to my work shirts breast pocket well.

I just realised that having a light but not using it ij any meaningful way really does bother me in some ways. Good thing I guess


----------



## Rawk (Feb 23, 2015)

I would buy it, if it had:

-a reversible clip
-high cri tint 
-slot for tritium


----------



## mkuiper (Feb 25, 2015)

Ordered this via amazon for 25 and free shipping should be here friday


----------



## rs4ever (Mar 4, 2015)

Can't resist not to purchase. It's small enough to fit about anywhere!


----------



## Trevilux (Mar 9, 2015)

My MT06:

Some Pics and Runtime with NiMH and Alkaline
(sorry, complete review Nitecore MT06 only in spanish);
























Beams:







One Gif for comparison;





Some technical data;


----------



## parnass (Mar 9, 2015)

Beautiful photos and graphs, Trevilux. :thumbsup:


----------



## amaretto (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice review Trevilux:twothumbs

Some more impressions:
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/nitecore/39066-review-nitecore-mt06-stiftlampe-2-aaa.html


----------



## moldyoldy (Jun 19, 2015)

I concur with the comments above and in the German forum MT06 review about the MT06 being a rather good 'thrower' for a penlight. The tight hotspot is very useful for me, as compared with, say, a 4Sevens P2 2xAAA penlight which has a fairly broad spot. I find myself dropping the MT06 into my pocket far more frequently than the P2. Admittedly, the P2 output levels are better chosen. The MT06 low is surprisingly high. It all depends on what is needed.


----------



## LightObsession (Mar 30, 2017)

I've been carrying an MT06 in my shirt pocket for a couple weeks now and really like it.

I like the solid feel of the switch much better than the Preon 2 or Lumintop IYP365. I don't accidentally click it off when changing modes, like I do with the other two lights.

I mistakenly bought the MT06, instead of the MT06MD, but after using it, can't bear to return it. I didn't think that I'd like the throw of the MT06 in a pen light, but I do. I was wanting the high CRI of the MT06MD, but the cooler tint lower CRI of the MT06 are quite acceptable to me for this beam pattern. It feels good in the hand.

I still plan to buy an MT06MD in the near future, but I am in less of a hurry, since I got the MT06, which I like to use much more than the IYP365. I hate the M-L-H mode sequence of the IYP365.

The throw of this little light is quite impressive and the beam patter is quite usable. I have other lights on me for lower lumen applications.


----------



## LightObsession (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyone know why this light was discontinued?

I'm quite fond of the relatively good throw that this 2AAA light has and I quite like the beam characteristics.

As far as I'm aware, there aren't current production lights from any manufacturer that have similar beam and throw characteristics?

I would recommend this light to people, if it was still available.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 21, 2019)

LightObsession said:


> Anyone know why this light was discontinued?
> 
> I'm quite fond of the relatively good throw that this 2AAA light has and I quite like the beam characteristics.
> 
> ...


The Nitecore Store still lists it as being for sale.


----------



## LightObsession (Jan 22, 2019)

Timothybil said:


> The Nitecore Store still lists it as being for sale.



They list it as discontinued and replaced by the MT06MD.


----------

